# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Bivacin sprej - zašto ga nema, što umjesto njega?

## romi

Prijateljica koja treba roditi ove dane bezuspješno po Zagrebu traži Bivacin sprej, te su joj svuda rekli da ga je u RH zabranjeno proizvoditi te prodavati, no zanimljivo u Sloveniji se kao može slobodno kupiti????

Zna li netko nešto više?

Također je pitala ima imaju li išta drugo kao zamjenu za Bivacin, odgovor je bio - NE!

Što da kupi?
Ovo joj je drugo dijete i kaže da joj je kod prvog poroda sprej jako pomogao, tako da pomagajte!!!  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ivacin&start=0

znam da je bilo još tih tema, i ja sam nešto o tome postala (ništa prepametno   :Grin:  ), možeš još malo pretražiti...

----------


## .kala.

garamicin sprej, nek to pokuša naći ili bilo koji antibiotski.

bivacin ja još imam...niti se ne sjećam da sam ga koristila...možda jednom...ako baš ništa ne nađe kao  zamjenu (što mi je full čudno), evo proslijedim joj ja ovaj svoj (ako ga nađem)  :Smile:  

btw, bivacin mi je bio jedna od mnogih stvari koje sam nabavljala prije poroda po uzoru na članak s rodinih stranica, no evo, moram priznati da mi mnoge te stvari nisu trebale i da je, u našem slučaju, spisak bitnih stvari bio znatno drugačiji.... :/

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam za ponte koristila bivacin mast, puno mi je bila bolja od spreja. To može kupiti u svakoj apoteci.

----------


## Cubana

Ja nisam koristila ništa osim čiste vode. Čemu antibiotik?

----------


## rena7

> Ja nisam koristila ništa osim čiste vode. Čemu antibiotik?


Joj meni je upravo trebao antibiotik. Upalili su mi se šavovi. Bivacina nema, zamjene nema- jedino oktenisept hmmmmm koji nije adekvatna zamjena. MM je prošao sve gradske apoteke dok se nije dokopao bivacin masti. Napokon sam se spasila sa njom. Ajme šta sve ženski stvor mora pretrpit, ludilo  :Wink: 


Dobro je imati bivacin, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja nisam koristila ništa osim čiste vode. Čemu antibiotik?
> 
> 
> Joj meni je upravo trebao antibiotik. Upalili su mi se šavovi.


To mi je jasno. Nije mi jasno čemu ako nema upale? Dovoljna je dobra higijena rane.

----------


## romi

Meni je npr. pukao cijeli šav (šivali su me u tri sloja, u svakom po 4 šava... puknuko je sve!!!), nisam dobila temperaturu, pa me nisu htjeli vratiti u bolnicu, nego su mi rekli čuvajte se, perite, ništa gore ne stavljajte, pa kak da ne stavljam!!! -  a ja ŠOKUUUUU!!!
Mislila sam da ću završiti na operaciji, ili biti u katastrofa stanju cijeli život.. na moju sreću našla sam preko preporuke fenomenalnu patronažnu jer se "naša" taman razbolila, pa sam ju upitala za savjet.
Preporučila mi je nešto što se zove peruanski balzam i bila ga je teško naći kao suho zlato u ZG (prije 4.i pol.g.) sada ne znam, no taj "katran" tj. meni je izgledalo kao katran iliti smola su mene spasili - to je nekakva biljna esencija koju oni u ljekanama i tvornicama stavljaju u sve kreme da bi bile bolje, te se od pamtivjeka koristi za zarastanje rana i ožiljaka. Ja sam svaki dan po tri puta - 4.tj. ranu ispirala peroksidom 3% te na sterilnu kompresu stavljala malo tog balzama i na ranu.
Nije se upalilo, pomoglo je da prirodno zaraste i skoro se ne vidi.

A sada dobre vijesti, prijateljica koja je tražila Bivacin je jutros rodila, bez rezanja :D  :D  :D , mrvicu prerano ali sve ok, pa puse i čestitke mami i lijepoj curici  :Heart:  !

----------


## Marsupilami

> A sada dobre vijesti, prijateljica koja je tražila Bivacin je jutros rodila, bez rezanja :D  :D  :D , mrvicu prerano ali sve ok, pa puse i čestitke mami i lijepoj curici  !


Da se ona ne zove Ksenija?
Kako god, cestitke od srca   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## romi

Nije draga, nego Jelena :D   :Grin:  !

----------


## curly mama

Octenisept

----------


## sis

Ako se dobro sjećam, a imala sam dugotrajne probleme s pontima nakon poroda, ginekolog mi je preporučio Octenisept i Garamicyn mast. Uopće se ne sjećam je li mi pomoglo, ali sam ih počela koristiti tek 4 tjedna nakon poroda i u to sam vrijeme izlazila s djetetom van pa valjda jest. Prije toga su mi još u rodilištu dali Rivanol, ali mi nije baš pomagao.

----------


## curly mama

meni je octenisept fantastičan! 
uvijek ga imamo doma u kućnoj ljekarni.

----------


## Cubana

Evo ja imam 2 šava, malo sam pukla, i ne stavljam apsolutno ništa.

----------


## Stijena

> Octenisept


X
ja ga koristila nakon drugog poroda (iako nisam bila rezana, ali je palo par šavova) i preporodila sam se
najbolje je to što je antibakterijski, dezinficira, pa štiti od bolničkih bakterija (zlunetrebalo), a nije nepotreban antibiotik

zapravo, najvažnije je svaku ranu održavati čistom i suhom

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam rodila prije 2 mjeseca, ništa nisam koristila, samo redovita higijena - nakon svake nužde,male i velike.

----------


## .kala.

> bivacin ja još imam...


da i sebe jednom quotam....nemam više taj sprej...žao mi je što sam dala lažnu nadu...
nadam se da je romina frendica našla dobru zamjenu....

----------


## maksi

Niti ja nisam koristila Bivacin premda sam ga imala sa sobom. Samo čista voda i osušiti ranu.

----------


## maksi

Niti ja nisam koristila Bivacin premda sam ga imala sa sobom. Samo čista voda i osušiti ranu.

----------


## DaDo

mislim da je octenisept puno bolja varijanta od antibiotika bez potrebe...
on također djeluje na sve bakteruše, gljivice, klamidije, čak se koristi u lječenju HPV-a..mi ga također imamo uvijek u kućnoj ljekarni..osim toga odličan je i za njegu pupčića.

----------


## goranka

> mislim da je octenisept puno bolja varijanta od antibiotika bez potrebe...
> on također djeluje na sve bakteruše, gljivice, klamidije, čak se koristi u lječenju HPV-a..mi ga također imamo uvijek u kućnoj ljekarni..osim toga odličan je i za njegu pupčića.


slažem se!

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, u bolnicama sada propagiraju octenisept, jer dezinficira pupak. Bivacin prašak je bio super, jer se pupak lakše sušio, ali ga očito više ne proizvode. Nama je pupak bio malo crven izvana (još uvijek nije otpao batrljak) i nakon samo 1 dan špricanja octeniseptom crvenilo se povuklo.

----------


## trudnjača

Kod nas ( BiH) sam bez problema našla bivacin sprej. trebao nam je prašak za pupak,a u ljekarnoj su nam rekli da imaju samo u spreju.

----------


## nova trudnica

Poslala sam muža u Sloveniju da pročačka ljekarne u potrazi za Bivacin sprejem i dobio je odgovor u jedno 10 tak ljekarni od granice pa do Celja da se bivacin više ne proizvodi i da ga zato nema pa tako da znate- niti Slovenija nije meka za Bivacin!

imaju navodno samo Bivcin mast, ali mu ju nisu htjeli prodati bez recepta  :Razz:

----------


## freya7

*uspjela sam naći dostojnu zamjenu za bivacyn*  :D 
nadam se da ću nekome pomoći.....

frendici sam rekla da potraži po Hercegovini nešto slično ako ima...i naša je sprej od Galenike iz Beograda, zove se *ENBECIN*
sastava isti kao i bivacyn (neomicin i bacitracin)

samo kad dođe do mene vidjet ću kak to izgleda kad se pošprica....

----------


## aquinta

Dermatol, a sad ima u ljekarnama novi prasak nisam sigurna tocan naziv nesto, pocinje sa T, dobili su ga nedavno i jako je blizak po sastavu Bivacinu. Ja sam trazila isto zbog pupka jer koristenjem Octanisepta pupak se drzao jako dugo, nikako da otpadne, onda sam uzela Dermatol i pupak otpao za 2 dana, alu uglavnom sada postoji ta nova zamjena za Bivacin

----------


## bajadera

A kaj se sad kosristi za pupak ak nema bivacina u prahu?

----------


## bajadera

Oprostite, koristi?  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

Ja sam koristila bivacin mast i odlicna je,rana mi je odmah pocela brze zarastat...Ima je u svakoj apoteci!

----------


## freya7

> Ja sam koristila bivacin mast i odlicna je,rana mi je odmah pocela brze zarastat...Ima je u svakoj apoteci!


super da ti je pomoglo, ali mislim da mast nije baš preporučljiva je rana ne može "disati"

postoji u hercegovini* Beocin* prašak-ista stvar kao bivacyn, kombinacija neomicin/bacitracin

u Hr nema ništa što je identična zamjena za Bivacyn

ima *Dermatol* 

i noviji *Tyrosur*- tirotricin, nemam pojma kakva su iskustva s ovim

----------


## laura_001

ja sam koristila octenisept i maloj mi je pupak stajao čak 20 dana, e onda sam uzela taj prašak, mislim da se zove dermatol i otpao je sutradan

----------


## freya7

> ja sam koristila octenisept i maloj mi je pupak stajao čak 20 dana, e onda sam uzela taj prašak, mislim da se zove dermatol i otpao je sutradan


po meni octenisept jako vlaži...teško da će se posušiti i otpasti...moje mišljenje bez iskustva   :Smile:

----------


## Kate111

Mislila sam da pricamo o epi a ne o pupku.Koliko ja znam za pupak se koristi ona tekucina sto dobijes u bocici kao za kapi.Kapnes 2-3 kapi i ona se zapjeni.Zaboravila sam kako se tocno zove...

----------


## freya7

> Mislila sam da pricamo o epi a ne o pupku.Koliko ja znam za pupak se koristi ona tekucina sto dobijes u bocici kao za kapi.Kapnes 2-3 kapi i ona se zapjeni.Zaboravila sam kako se tocno zove...


pomiješalo se ...priča se i o jednom i o drugom....  :Laughing:

----------


## bajadera

ma tak svejedno. Pričamo o bivacinu  :Laughing:  

Kaj se stavlja bebi na pupak da opadne sad?

----------


## apricot

ništa
preporuke su "tzv" suha njega
držiš pupak suhim i to je to

kćer sam "bivacinirala", "octeniseptizirala" i "hidrogenizirala", sina nisam ničim tretirala
njoj je pupak "otpadao" tri tjedna, završili na lapizaciji
njemu sve ko rukom odnešeno u roku od tjedan dana.
nikako ne želim reći da su uzrok njezinim problemima prašenja i špricanja, nego želim naglasiti kako doista nema potrebe ni za čime.

----------


## apricot

> Mislila sam da pricamo o epi a ne o pupku.Koliko ja znam za pupak se koristi ona tekucina sto dobijes u bocici kao za kapi.Kapnes 2-3 kapi i ona se zapjeni.Zaboravila sam kako se tocno zove...


hidrogen
3 postotni

----------


## Kate111

Joj da HIDROGEN.Cak sam jutros pretrazila malom ladice ne bi li nasla tu bocicu da procitam....  :Laughing:

----------


## ponosna mama

kad su mi se šavovi upalili, našpricala sam se sa octeniseptom,

ali je meni najbolje pomagalo luftanje:
skinuti gaćice, ispod guze ručnik i ulošci, noge savinute u koljenu i tako provesti bar 15 min par puta dnevno ili navečer prije spavanja.
bol se odmah smanjila

----------


## bajadera

> kad su mi se šavovi upalili, našpricala sam se sa octeniseptom,
> 
> ali je meni najbolje pomagalo luftanje:
> skinuti gaćice, ispod guze ručnik i ulošci, noge savinute u koljenu i tako provesti bar 15 min par puta dnevno ili navečer prije spavanja.
> bol se odmah smanjila


To je dobro, ak nema nikog doma...  :Laughing:

----------


## mrwa13

nama je za pupak patronažna preporučila tyrosur. ista fora kao i bivacin, evo pupak nam izgleda savršeno, još je samo točkica mala ostala. jučer smo napunili 3 tjedna.

----------


## EvaMONA

Preporučujem Octenisept. Koristila ga već u bolnici nakon epiziotomije. To mi je preporučila i primalja i patronažna.

----------


## Dragonfly

I mi preporučamo tyrosur prašak, morali smo ga koristit jer se pupak inficirao. Za jedan dan je riješen problem, samo ga je jako teško nabaviti. Gela navodno ima uvijek, ali je prašak bolji.

----------


## frost

ja na epi nista osim vode nistam stavljala, znaci redovna neka cistom vodom.
pupak samo jodom, jednom dnevno, bez ponovnog previjanja, samo na postojecu gazu

----------

